# PUK unlock key



## valtea (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm having a BSNL Cellone postpaid connection. My Handset is nokia 1100. Recently one of my friend have set a PIN number in my mobile. After i reboot my mobile it asked for a pin. i asked him the no and he told me that he have set it to 0000. I tried that but it didnt work
After 3 Attemp my sim is blocked and it is asking for a Puk No. I have tried to call BSNL Helpdek. Maybe because of this holiadys i cant get the line. 
I have gone to the office, sionce we stay in a very remotre area, the SDE told me to come again on thursday (since he cannot do anything and he have to ask the head office for instruction).

3 days to go and i cant imagine these 3 days without my mobile. 

Anyone have a good solution.

Thanks


----------



## iinfi (Oct 14, 2005)

i think u have to goto to the service provider (i.e. BSNL in ur case ...)

i dont think there is anyother soln.


----------



## valtea (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks


----------



## deepak_m (Oct 14, 2005)

u have to call the costumer care and ask 4 the code. it is the only way. Remeber that the change the puk code each time.


----------



## prash007 (Oct 14, 2005)

u shud hav got ur phone by now....anyway,
when ur phone is locked asking for a puk...dont ever try anythng new. Once done...ur sim is blocked permanently and u hav to get a new sim replacement! wait till u get the code from the help desk.


----------



## valtea (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks its working now. Actually i dont understand why we cannot call to the service number that Celone Gives. So i went to the BSNL office and got the PUK no. from them. lol

Strange things happen with BSNL in MIzoram


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 19, 2005)

its not only in mizo..its everywhere with cellone..theirs helpdesk sucks...


----------



## devilhead_satish (Oct 20, 2005)

What else do u expect from a Indian Govt. firm?
LOL


----------



## gdatuk (Oct 20, 2005)

haha..do they have a "helpdesk" or rather Helpless desk!


----------



## anubhav_har (Oct 20, 2005)

remeber the PUK now.. it is the same if this thing happens again...


----------



## anispace (Oct 21, 2005)

Hutch\Orange service is superb just call the helpdesk and give ur sim no. and they supply the PUK.time taken 2minutes.

just for info. whats the use of PUK or pin code for that matter? anyone can call the helpdesk and get the PUK even if the cell does not belong to u :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 21, 2005)

Even i got this problem and had to contact customer support in airtel...

Regeards...


----------



## prash007 (Oct 22, 2005)

i dont think anyone can do this? (Not pretty sure..) coz..thats y they ask ur sim no. They might check ur access.


----------



## neerajvohra (Oct 22, 2005)

You Should check this out

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30826


----------



## prash007 (Oct 22, 2005)

Nope buddy...i ve got a nokia6800...none of these work with mine! But am gonna get a 6630 soon...lemme try then...


----------



## anupamsinha (Oct 23, 2005)

anispace said:
			
		

> Hutch\Orange service is superb just call the helpdesk and give ur sim no. and they supply the PUK.time taken 2minutes.
> 
> just for info. whats the use of PUK or pin code for that matter? anyone can call the helpdesk and get the PUK even if the cell does not belong to u :roll:  :roll:  :roll:



PUK = PIN Unlocking Key
PIN = Personal Identification Number


----------



## moshel (Oct 24, 2005)

anupamsinha said:
			
		

> anispace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one can just call customer care and get PUK no. u got it quickly cos u had the sim card no. which is the first thing the CCE will ask for. if u dont have ur sim card no. then still u can get it, but u will have to answer a lot of questions of the CCE before he gives it to u.


----------

